# Erdhaufen



## quaxpflanze (29. Aug. 2010)

Hallo,

kann mir jemand sagen, von welchem Tier diese Erdhaufen(3-4cm groß) sind, welche locker auf der Wiese verstreut liegen? Von der Konsitenz glaube ich nicht unbedingt, dass es Kot ist. Falls doch habe ich das Web mal nach Bildern von Kot von Ratten und Eichhörnchen durchsucht. Ich konnte keine Ähnlichkeit feststellen

Danke für Eure Tipps
quaxpflanze


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (29. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Erdhaufen*

Hi,

sieht aus wie ein Kothaufen von Lumbricus terrestris (gemeiner __ Regenwurm/__ Tauwurm). Den 3cm Haufen nach müßten das dann aber schon halbe __ Schlangen sein

MfG Frank


----------



## Wuzzel (29. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Erdhaufen*

... das müsste dann von der Konsistenz fast so wie sehr feine Erde sein. 

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## quetsch (29. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Erdhaufen*

Das sind Haufen von Regenwürmern und da Regenwürmer unterschiedlich groß sind, sind auch die Haufen verschieden groß.
gruß quetsch


----------



## Mauso (29. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Erdhaufen*

Jib auf jeden Fall Regenwürmer

Gruß Daniel


----------



## quaxpflanze (29. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Erdhaufen*

Danke für Eure schnellen Antworten. Das passt alles. Auch mit der Konsitenz von feiner Erde. Mich irritiert noch die Größe. Ich habe noch größere Haufen gefunden. Vielleicht waren da mehrere gleichzeitig am Werk  Die Regenwürmer haben letzte Nacht ganze Arbeit geleistet. Regen gab es genug, um die __ Würmer nach oben zu treiben. Auf jeden Fall bin ich jetzt beruhigt, dass sich letzte Nacht nicht Horden von Ratten bei mir im Garten und Teichufer getroffen haben.


----------

